# Lowrance Mark-5x PRO Erfahrungen?



## Spidora (13. August 2010)

Mit meinem jetzigen Fischfinder Northstar Explorer 443 bin ich unzufrieden und überlege deshalb den Lowrance Fischfinder Mark-5x PRO zu kaufen.
Bin oft in Holland und fische vom Boot auf Zander und mir ist aufgefallen,das hier fast jeder Holländer ein Fischfinder von Lowrance im Boot hat.Deshalb habe ich mich im Netz was umgeschaut und von der Preisklasse ist mir der Mark-5x Pro aufgefallen.

Wer hat diesen Fischfinder und kann mir seine Erfahrungen mitteilen.


----------

